# My Calendar says Fall is coming



## Mike P. (Aug 14, 2001)

Besides the leaves turning colors, falling & the raking at home afterwards, how does your hiking change with the fall season?

Do you stop after Columbus Day?  Maybe visit Southern & Central New England once the early snows fall in the Whites and Adirondacks?  

If you hike all fall (or all year) in Northern New England & the ADK's  what are the first things that you add to your pack in preparation for the changing season & when do you add it?

Personally & logically it depends on the destination.  I try to get to above treeline in the Whites a couple of times in the fall.  For late September on Franconia Ridge, unless real warm temperture is predicted I'll wear convertible pants so I can take legs off if shorts better.  I'll also pull out my wind-bloc fleece vest & add to thin fleece & rain gear that goes all year.  If I have not been in the Presidentials in late summer, I'll double check to see that the rain pants are packed also since they don't go on every summer trip.

It also means that I pack less Power bars (they become rock solid at about 35 degrees, Power Bar Harvest Bars seem better but remain untested so far down to single digits & zero but Clif Bars are edible & somewhat chewable at these temps ) & I'll increase the Clif Bars in the pack. 

Last year in late Sept. even brought Crampons (too early I know) for a trip up Ammonoosuc Ravine Trail where some ice on upper trail was present where brook & trail meander together.  By 10/30 there has been 4-12" of snow above 3000 feet the last few years, not enough for snowshoes but crampons are on pack to stay at that point.  

For Fall in Presidentials & Franconia Ridge (or Katahdin!) I'd add Balaclava & goggles.  If good chance of snow, ice or a 33 degree rain, face mask not out of the question as it only weighs a couple of ounces.


----------

